# New info on Len Williams Pontiac "crate" engines



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

For some time on this forum, folks have mentioned/recommended Pontiac "crate" engines from Len Williams but it seems no one could say that they had gotten one or could cite someone else who'd gotten one. Consequently, they got criticized for recommending something they had no experience with.

On the PY forum, there is a thread as of today from a guy who actually bought a Len Williams engine and is very happy with it. As a result, another guy chimed in citing his very positive experience with his Len Williams engine. There are many Pontiac engine builders out there like Butler and Sandoval who have Pontiac crate engines that are quality and a tad pricey. Reason Len Williams gets mentioned is the reasonable prices he has. But is he quality? Check out this thread......

Fired my Len williams 461 stroker today - PY Online Forums

Len Williams site....

Len Williams Auto Machine

No, I do NOT have any connection with with Mr. Williams...but am operating on a budget as are many others, so wanted to share some info on lower cost crate engine options for Pontiacs.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for posting that info ! 

According to his website, he's been building Pontiac engines since 1977. I first learned of him from the regular ads he ran in one of the Pontiac magazines. 

If he wasn't a decent builder, I don't think he'd still be in business. He would have been crucified on all the Pontiac forums.


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Good stuff! I've been contemplating using him as well but not enough info on the web.


----------



## BobG70GTO (Jun 6, 2018)

Ok, I see good info on Len Williams, and his prices are reasonable. 

But has anyone heard of DCI Motorsports, or Carolina Machine Engines. They both seem to have comparable prices.
CME can sell a 400 HP 400 for 4995 (complete engine, not short/long block). 
DCI did a premium stock rebuild on a 455, and quoted 5500 if I have a good core to start with.

I'm asking because I don't know. I see through this thread that Len is great. But I can't find much about CME or DCI. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Don Johnston, at DCI, is a very well respected Pontiac engine builder. There has been lots of online buzz about his alum RA5 heads. 

Since Len's online price includes all the core parts, his prices are lower than DCI prices. There are a lot of options that can determine the value of each build. Stuff like SS valves, premium pistons with floating pins, H-beam rods, type/brand cam/lifters, crank, etc. 

Pontiac engine builder

https://www.facebook.com/DCIMotorsports/

I don't have a clue what is included in a DCI $5500 engine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never used Len William's services, but have heard nothing but praise and good results from Pontiac people for the past 10-15 years. His engines seem to be mild performance 455's that live a long time in cars driven on the street. Certainly appears to be a great product at a fair price. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Smitrock67 (Apr 4, 2021)

BobG70GTO said:


> Ok, I see good info on Len Williams, and his prices are reasonable.
> 
> But has anyone heard of DCI Motorsports, or Carolina Machine Engines. They both seem to have comparable prices.
> CME can sell a 400 HP 400 for 4995 (complete engine, not short/long block).
> ...


----------



## Smitrock67 (Apr 4, 2021)

CME is a great buider of Performance engines as I had them build me a HP440 for my 69 Fury1 police cruiser. They will build your Pontiac engine but they require a customer supplied core to start with. Been looking at Les Williams engine build for sometime now.


----------



## tadavetulsa (8 mo ago)

Just saw this forum, but since we (my friends and I) were in high school, and most all pontiac or olds guys, Len has built numerous motors for all of us. Always a great job, Len knows what he is doing. The builds he has done for us I believe dating back to 1986, have been pontiac 400s and 455s and like I mentioned, never a single issue. As a matter of fact, I just found and bought a YC code 455 that I will be taking him next week.


----------

